# 해다오



## Hyperpolyglot

I play a game in both Korean and English, in one of the dialogue, the Elf man in the English version says: "Please forgive me "
So naturally, I thought the Korean version would say "(저를/나를) 용서해주세요", but that's not the case, it says "나를 용서해다오"
So I searched for the 해다오 gramma structure and found nothing, note that it is 오 and not the 요 polite particle.
What kind of grammar is 해다오? Thanks


----------



## boomluck

용서하다 is to forgive.
달다 is to request. (ex. 입을 옷을 다오. Give me a clothe to wear.)

In this case, 달다 transforms and becomes 다오. It was possible because of 하오체(하오-體, 하오-form?). 하오-體 is an expression to respect the listener. It doesn't seem to be used in these days, though.

나를 용서해 다오.


----------



## CharlesLee

As the British or English has got a lot of accents, we have got also tons of  tones. Some English would speak posh accents, some of them would do RP varying from

in which region or local area they live.

So before the end of 1990's , the style of speaking or writing "-하오" was common, especially in the Josun dynasty period.

Korean literature or history shows about 7 styles of writing or speaking form. One of them is 하오체 as boomluck explained above.

The degree of strength is likely to be *해라체 < 해체 < 하게체 < 하오체 < 해요체 < 하십시오체*.

조심해라 < 조심해 < 조심하게(나) < 조심하소(서) < 조심해요 < 조심하십시오.

In current 하오체 may be shown in the warning or caution sign as in "화단에 들어가지 마시오." or, mostly in the Korean historical drama, films, literature etc.

However, I use it  humorous ways to my mother as in "마마, 고정 하시옵소서." and "뭬야?" is also what I hear a lot between friends in the same style.


----------

